# White Point access?



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking to launch SUP/kayaks off of or near White Point on the north end of Mid Bay bridge. I understand that the land is Eglin's and will need a permit. I've gone to their website isportsmans Egin Air force base but the site down. Is there a number I can call or office I can purchase annual permit? Also, what road should I be looking for to turn off (once through the toll...coming from Destin side) to get to White Point?

Any info will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Kcurtisjr (Feb 14, 2016)

I believe this site will help

http://jacksonguard.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here you go. Slam on your brakes right after you clear the toll at the 1st left.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Here you go. Slam on your brakes right after you clear the toll at the 1st left.
> 
> View attachment 810441
> 
> ...


That road you showed doesn't go through. It goes under the bridge and it's in the campground itself.

Take the first exit on the right for N. Lakeshore drive. 
Make a left at the stop. Take Lakeshore until it ends at White Point Rd. 
Make a left on White Point Rd. Go past the neighborhoods and make a right into Maxwell Gunther Recreation area.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Woops, you are correct. I remember the old access road being there.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Woops, you are correct. I remember the old access road being there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 810833


No worries. 

I'll save others the drive and also say that the second road (the first actual right after crossing the bridge) that looks like it gives access to Pippin Lake is gated. The only way to get to the dock on Pippin Lake is through the campground using the directions I gave above.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

If you didn't want to fish the dock you can access the Pippin Entrance by parking at the beach access here.









And walk down the beach. 

I've met the owners of the 2nd house in, super nice folks.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

To get access to White Point, you need to purchase a Jackson Guard fishing permit. You can pick up a 1 year pass for $20 at the JG Office. It's located just south of Eglin Golf Course on Hwy 85 as you're entering Niceville (from the North).


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

They have a new 1 day pass available for $5 this year. You will have to watch a 10-15 minute video first if you have never had a pass before.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

The Jackson Guard office is on Hwy 85 just north of Hwy 20 (John Sims Parkway) in Niceville. Turn at the light at First Light Marina and go up the hill and Jackson Guard is on the right just past the hotel and across from the school bus depot.


----------

